# 2012 Malavita Re:Flex



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have been doing some research because I want to get into more of all mountain freestyle riding and not just hard charging all of the time. I am really digging the 2013 gnu riders choice, which is the board I will probably get for next season. My question is, the malavita re:flex bindings are said to be better suited for softer boards. Going off of this years specs the gnu rc is a medium flex board, will the malavita re:flex be a good fit for this board and all mountain style riding. Not really going to be in the park, more natural terrain than anything.


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

when i played around with the malavita at a shop it didn't really feel like a park binding. the highback was a bit stiff and they seemed heavier, at least compared to union contact and ride rodeo, which are the two i've ridden that're park-specific bindings. but i'm probably missing something and someone will educate me that highback stiffness and weight aren't the only factors that make them park bindings.

from what you wrote though, i think the cartels or the forces from union are more suited to your style of riding.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have union forces. I wanted to try different bindings. Also, I know its a trivial non-issue, but I love the stone color the malavita's come in.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

I've read reviews that say the malavitas work better with boards that have a softer flex and I've read reviews that say the highback is stiffer than normal park bindings. I think I'll just try them on the riders choice and see how it feels. I have a pair of union forces to fall back on if need be, but I think I'll be good.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

You say you have forces, so if you have ever wanted your forces to be a little softer, or about the same. Get the Vitas, if you have ever wanted to your forces to be a little stiffer, get the cartels. 

I really liked my Vitas, but mine had the hinge so they're going to feel a little different than the re:flex ones. Re:flex may actually be more response side to side.

Also, Nico Muller uses them (pro endorsements are dumb, since they're pros and can probably get a lot out of click ins and a shit board) , but if they're good enough for Nico, they're probably good enough for you.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

That makes a lot of sense. Thanks shark.


----------



## swanesy (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm lookin at the Vitas for the same reason. I have a NS Proto and want a freestyle binding that's not too stiff, not too soft. Look real solid and love the toe cap they have on them. Debating about these or the Flux TT30 and Union Atlas. Stuck over the decision, but think I might go Vitas. Not the biggest Burton fan but think they'll do for what I'm lookin for.


----------



## swanesy (Jun 16, 2010)

I do ride in the park too. From the sound of it the Vitas are an all everything type binding.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

swanesy said:


> I'm lookin at the Vitas for the same reason. I have a NS Proto and want a freestyle binding that's not too stiff, not too soft. Look real solid and love the toe cap they have on them. Debating about these or the Flux TT30 and Union Atlas. Stuck over the decision, but think I might go Vitas. Not the biggest Burton fan but think they'll do for what I'm lookin for.


Not a huge burton fan either. I used my son's freestyles and I was so impressed with the comfort i got from the ankle straps that I started doing some research and came with the vitas for all mountain freestyle.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Atlas is my favorite binding I've ridden. It seems like it can't be out stiffed or out softed by any board. If I couldn't ride atlases, I'd ride malavitas. They're sooooo comfortable and are packed with features.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

Cool. Sounds like I can't go wrong with the vitas!


----------



## swanesy (Jun 16, 2010)

I think I'm gonna just swallow my pride and get the Vitas, hopefully they'll work out. I'm either getting those in purple or the Unions in Puprle to go with the NS Proto. Truly torn


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

I've never ridden the proto, but if it's like a quiver killer board, I'd go Atlas. But you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## swanesy (Jun 16, 2010)

that's the reason I got the board, wanted that "quiver killer" style. looking for a binding that is one in the same and both the Atlas and Vita sounds like it is


----------

